
How Amazon Aims to Keep You Clicking - peter123
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_09/b4121034637296.htm?chan=magazine+channel_in+depth
======
scorpioxy
I think that the title of the article has nothing to do with the content. As
in, it doesn't really describe how the article talks about how Amazon aims at
increasing its business through a better user experience and better customer
service and thinks of long term growth over short term wins.

Regardless, i couldn't agree more. I've had two experiences involving customer
service with Amazon that turned me into a life-time loyal customer. One time,
i even got a book completely free even though it wasn't their fault. And they
did this even though i am an international buyer who probably doesn't spend
that much anyway.

Because of this, their concept of keeping the customer happy is burned into my
head(and hopefully into my business plan later). Amazon still shines with this
concept even though it is supposed to be the norm in doing business.

If it weren't for the high shipping costs(international), i would prefer
buying whatever i can from Amazon to show them my appreciation and support.

~~~
moe
Seconded. Ofcourse everyone should take such "rave reviews" on the internet
with a grain of salt but over here in germany I have the very same expirience
with amazon and plenty of stories from friends who also were positively
surprised.

Just a few anecdotes:

* Ordered a paperback, 1 week later amazon tells me that they made a mistake and I'd have to wait a month for the paperback - or take hardcover instead for the same price (hardcover would've been almost twice as expensive at the time). Had hardcover + a voucher in the mail 2 days later.

* Friend ordered dozens of DVDs. A few were damaged in shipping (only the boxes, the discs still intact). Amazon sent replacements without even wanting the broken ones back.

* Once they shipped a wrong book to me. 2 days later, before I had a chance to complain, I received the requested one, along with a voucher, an apology and a notice that I can keep the one they sent to me by accident.

Way to do business I'd say. If there's a reason for amazon's success, apart
from the competitive prices, then it would be that kind of "customer first"
policy - where else do you ever get that nowadays?

------
herval
how about NOT showing a full screen ad of the Kindle every time I go to
amazon.com? Specially given the fact I'm not even accessing from US...

